# Future of ZFS



## Sylhouette (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello all.

Do someone know what is going to be the status of ZFS.

Now that Oracle has seperate more or less there ZFS from the rest of the worlds ZFS implementations.

Do we get different streams of ZFS, an Oracle ZFS that at one point gets incompatible with the rest of the ZFS systems like Linux, FreeBSD and all the opensolaris ZFS versions.
it possible is incompatible already because they are at release 31 and FreeBSD is still at 28.

Is there going to be an effort to let Oracle open up a little bit more?
From the Oracle view it is nice to have ZFS and keep it for there own.
For ZFS implementations on other systems, it is very bad the way it goes now.
I would like to see Oracle open up the ZFS source again.

If ZFS does split up, what platform is going to be the main developer platform? Linux, FreeBSD or one of the opensolaris distro's like Nexenta.

Or is it for nobody clear what is going to happen.
I know there is some ZFS group with some big partners that do not want to get named, does anybody knows what the status is of that group.

I can not find a lot of info about this?

regards
Johan Hendriks


----------



## aragon (Oct 21, 2011)

ZFS v28 will remain in FreeBSD for as long as it's relevant and maintainable.

If Oracle make higher versions open source, they'll presumably be ported to FreeBSD in time.  If they don't, ZFS may become an official fork like OpenSolaris became, or it'll just evolve independently within FreeBSD and the OpenSolaris forks.

ZFS is unlikely to disappear if nothing better can replace it.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 24, 2011)

Search the forums.  I've posted about this a couple times.

The gist of it is that there's a ZFS working group comprised of Nexenta, OpenSolaris, OpenIndiana, FreeBSD, Linux, and other devs working on the opensource ZFS (aka ZFSv28).  They are working on ways to continue developing ZFS and adding new features without relying on Oracle, and (hopefully) without breaking compatibility with Oracle ZFS.

And, if Oracle keeps their word and releases the source for ZFSv31 along with the source to Solaris 11, then that will be added.

ZFS isn't going anywhere, and will continue to develop going forward.


----------



## frijsdijk (Oct 29, 2011)

http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/os...-82-Expands-ZFS-Support----Without-Oracle.htm


----------

